# Starting to pick up



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Was in the Big Muddy Walleye Tournament this weekend and from the fish brought in the bite is starting to pick up. Ended up catching around 16 eyes but the size wasnt all that great, 14-17 inches. The spawn is over or close to. Picked our fish up cranking 9-12 feet along bars on the inside turns. It should finally pick up here in the next few weeks, hopefully. Good luck.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It is getting hot 25 miles south of Mandan! Bigger fish!


----------

